# WTB Wrist rest for logitech g15 v1 (old version)



## nacitar (Feb 27, 2009)

I got a logitech g15 keyboard (the old version with 18 G keys) but it didnt come with a wrist rest.  Anyone here have a g15 that doesn't use the wrist rest?


----------



## mac550 (Feb 27, 2009)

you have posted this in the wrong section, it should be in the for sale part, plus you need 100 posts to buy/sell on this site. try somewhere like craigslist, ebay, ect.
Sorry I cant be anymore help


----------



## nacitar (Feb 27, 2009)

I would have posted in the right section if you didn't have that stupid limit in place.


----------



## N3crosis (Feb 27, 2009)

nacitar said:


> I would have posted in the right section if you didn't have that stupid limit in place.



It's not stupid. It's to avoid scammers and other various things that people do over the internet. Someone could just register for the forum, then say "Selling HD 4850 $40" and it could be a scam. You just don't know. That's why the rule is in effect.


----------



## mac550 (Feb 28, 2009)

Flar0n said:


> It's not stupid. It's to avoid scammers and other various things that people do over the internet. Someone could just register for the forum, then say "Selling HD 4850 $40" and it could be a scam. You just don't know. That's why the rule is in effect.



indeed


----------

